

Ask HN: Charting tools - mdomans

Hi guys, really simple problem: I need to draw some diagrams for me business guys. Basically I want a REST endpoint I can pump full of data and something that will generate a chart for me.<p>tl;dr
in steps:
 1) configure what charts you want to show
 2) send data to charts
 3) tada - it works<p>anybody knows of smth like this?
======
thorin
I've used AnyChart and HighCharts JS and they both seem to be viable options.
They look good and are very customizable.

[http://www.highcharts.com/products/highcharts](http://www.highcharts.com/products/highcharts)
[http://anychart.com/](http://anychart.com/)

~~~
RollAHardSix
I used HighCharts in my last position, I second that they are a very
attractive and easy to work with charting library.

------
Jocund
Google has an API for charts. [1]
[https://developers.google.com/chart/](https://developers.google.com/chart/)

I preferred their older image charts which are now deprecated. [2]
[https://developers.google.com/chart/image/?hl=en](https://developers.google.com/chart/image/?hl=en)

------
mtmail
You can fill keen.io (I think it's cassandra database) and then run queries
with chart output against that. [https://keen.io/docs/data-
visualization/](https://keen.io/docs/data-visualization/)

------
macoughl
[http://www.chartjs.org/](http://www.chartjs.org/)

------
RollAHardSix
D3.js

